# My first Leg of Lamb (and Cornish Game Hen)



## x0xsaywhutx0x (Apr 30, 2016)

I've started my first Leg of lamb and cornish game hen.  The hen I threw in a brine for about 2 hours, then I put on a herb rub on both.  Threw them on the smoker at 225F with apple chips and a little bit of hickory.  They've been cooking for about 2 1/2 hours now and the bird is at 144 and the lamb at 131F.  I've never had a cornish game hen before and it's been about 10 years since I've last had lamb, so hopefully all turns out well.













20160430_131533.jpg



__ x0xsaywhutx0x
__ Apr 30, 2016


















20160430_131914.jpg



__ x0xsaywhutx0x
__ Apr 30, 2016


















20160430_133508.jpg



__ x0xsaywhutx0x
__ Apr 30, 2016


















20160430_132245.jpg



__ x0xsaywhutx0x
__ Apr 30, 2016


















20160430_133807.jpg



__ x0xsaywhutx0x
__ Apr 30, 2016


















20160430_155339 [278115].jpg



__ x0xsaywhutx0x
__ Apr 30, 2016


















20160430_155344 [278114].jpg



__ x0xsaywhutx0x
__ Apr 30, 2016


----------



## x0xsaywhutx0x (Apr 30, 2016)

Here is the finished product!  I don't remember what time they finished but took about 3 1/2 to 4 hours.  The lamb was good, but now I remember why its been so long since I had it, was never a big fan.  The cornish game hen turned out great though!  Will definitely be making that again!  Loved the rub I threw on too, really compliments it well!













20160430_171837.jpg



__ x0xsaywhutx0x
__ Apr 30, 2016


















20160430_174410.jpg



__ x0xsaywhutx0x
__ Apr 30, 2016


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 30, 2016)

I understand about the leg o lamb. Every now and then you get a wild hair and give it a try, then you remember why you don't do it more....Must be an acquired taste.
The bird looks great, though!
Points for the browned bird..
Dan


----------



## daveomak (Apr 30, 2016)

If you had the lamb and the cornish hen were in the same brine, the lamb should be cooked to 165 deg. F to kill the chicken pathogens...


----------



## x0xsaywhutx0x (Apr 30, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> If you had the lamb and the cornish hen were in the same brine, the lamb should be cooked to 165 deg. F to kill the chicken pathogens...


I only brined the hen. I cooked that to 165 and the lamb to 140.


----------



## daveomak (May 1, 2016)




----------



## SmokinAl (May 1, 2016)

Well they both look pretty good to me!

Nice job!

Al


----------

